# TEAMVIEWER (attention piratage !)



## vampire1976 (9 Mars 2011)

Je viens vous conseiller de faire très attention au logiciel Teamviewer qui permet le contrôle à distance d'un Mac à partir d'un autre mac ou d'un iPhone.

Hier, ma copine s'aperçoit que mon iMac se manipule tout seul à distance sur iTune. Ayant déjà fait cela à partir de mon iPhone au boulo elle à lancée Page en reprenant la main pour me mettre "Alors comme ça on m'espionne encore ?  lol".

Résultat la manipulation à distance s'est vite arrêtée, le soucis est qu'elle a vue ça en cours de manip. et n'a pas sut si quelque chose à été touché.

Résultat, j'arrive du boulo le soir, elle me dit ça et je lui répond que j'ai pas touché à mon iPhone avec TeamV. de la journée.

je regarde si rien à été touché et je vois un point d'interrogation dans le dock, c'était mon dossier de boulo !!! Donc hyper important.

Heureusement que je sauvegarde tout...

Teamviwer était paramètré pour accepter automatiquement ma connexion de mon iPhone avec mot de passe automatique sur l'iPhone.

Personne d'autre que moi avait le numéro de mon iMac et le mot de passe !

Je créé donc ce poste pour vous avertir que le piratage existe donc par le biais de ce logiciel !


----------

